# Planted tank restarted



## Khaoticworld (Apr 14, 2017)

After trying 3 previous times with different tanks I'm hoping this one will work out. Its a fluval ebi kit with the plant stratum. Capped with some black sand. Currently there's just a betta in it. Thoughts questions advice/ ideas welcome. Some dust and such still settling.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

What are the plants? One looks a bit like an anubias coffeefolia, but I can't tell for sure.


----------



## Khaoticworld (Apr 14, 2017)

I'm actually trying to figure that out. I got them from work. But our distributer has a habit of not marking which plant is which

Sent from my LG-K371 using Tapatalk


----------



## Khaoticworld (Apr 14, 2017)

Here's a few better pictures. Phone camera sucks


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

is the tank cycled for the betta? If not I recommend removing him unless your doing a Painful (for the fish) fish in cycle?
Java fern needs its rhizome above the substrate, as well as anubias sp. Taller plants in the back are ludwigia repens.


----------



## Khaoticworld (Apr 14, 2017)

Tank is using substrate I had in a different​ tank as well as I had the filter media in a tank seeding. Also I do water changes on My other tanks every couple days. 

That being said thanks for the info on the plants.

Sent from my LG-K371 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mary11 (May 30, 2017)

Wow, they are just great!


----------



## Khaoticworld (Apr 14, 2017)

Bit of an update. Still waiting on more plants and going to see how the betta does with a few shrimp once I get a bit more cover in there









Sent from my LG-K371 using Tapatalk


----------



## Khaoticworld (Apr 14, 2017)

Another update I got more plants moved things around. Pictures not that great because phone camera and glare. Also got 4 crs floating to see how the beta acts


----------



## Khaoticworld (Apr 14, 2017)

I'll post another picture tonight without the glare

Sent from my LG-K371 using Tapatalk


----------



## Khaoticworld (Apr 14, 2017)

Here's a better picture.

As a bonus here's my community tank that I'm slowly switching out fake plants with live ones


----------



## Khaoticworld (Apr 14, 2017)

New update I've had some growth. My dhg is sending runners same with the dwarf sag. There are also 12-15 cherry red shrimp. Hard to get a good count and the betta may or may not have got a couple before he gave up chasing them.









Sent from my LG-K371 using Tapatalk


----------

